# Is dribbling the ball over your head carrying?



## duncan2k5

if so, can i have a link. i was watching a game several years ago, where lamar odom dribbled it over his head, and he was called for carrying, and the announcers said he couldn't dribble it over his head...juss wanna see if this is true or not...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

i think it really depends on how he brought the ball down, or how his hand changed the ball's movement

you see ppl do it all the time when they lounge down and try a crossover


----------



## c_dog

this is basics. you're not allowed to dribble the ball over your shoulders, nevermind your head. they teach this at any basketball teaching program for kids. just like how you're not allowed to catch your own airball because it's a travel.


----------



## MLKG

As long as your hand stays on top of the ball you can dribble it to the moon.


----------



## duncan2k5

so which is it? links?


----------



## c_dog

MLKG said:


> As long as your hand stays on top of the ball you can dribble it to the moon.


that's not true. if you played organized basketball you would know so. dribbling over the shoulder, nevermind the head, is illegal, even if you have your hand on top of the ball.

i don't have links, i just know this from playing ball. it's the same rules in all the leagues i play and nobody ever dribbled the ball over their shoulder in games. it's hardly mentioned in general basketball rules so it's something you learn from playing organized basketball at some point in your life.

edit: http://www.ehow.com/video_2366713_youth-basketball-rules-double-dribble.html

found a link. makes you feel like a noob watching that video but it says dribbling the ball too high is considered double dribble.

i shouoldn't have to provide a link. this is something ball players should know.


----------



## SlamJam

yeah i don't think a video from ehow.com on youth basketball is what we're looking for here.

i think the others are right, as long as you keep your hand over the ball and you don't jump, it is fine.


----------



## Diable

In college you aren't usually allowed to make an excessively high dribble.In the NBA you can dribble it any way you like so long as you don't carry the ball.That is to say you have to keep your hand on top of the ball.He was probably called for carrying the ball.


----------



## bballlife

c_dog said:


> *that's not true. if you played organized basketball you would know so. dribbling over the shoulder, nevermind the head, is illegal, even if you have your hand on top of the ball.*
> 
> i don't have links, i just know this from playing ball. it's the same rules in all the leagues i play and nobody ever dribbled the ball over their shoulder in games. it's hardly mentioned in general basketball rules so it's something you learn from playing organized basketball at some point in your life.
> 
> edit: http://www.ehow.com/video_2366713_youth-basketball-rules-double-dribble.html
> 
> found a link. makes you feel like a noob watching that video but it says dribbling the ball too high is considered double dribble.
> 
> i shouoldn't have to provide a link. this is something ball players should know.


No, it's not. Stop spreading false information.


----------



## bballlife

c_dog said:


> that's not true. if you played organized basketball you would know so. dribbling over the shoulder, nevermind the head, is illegal, even if you have your hand on top of the ball.
> 
> i don't have links, i just know this from playing ball. it's the same rules in all the leagues i play and nobody ever dribbled the ball over their shoulder in games. it's hardly mentioned in general basketball rules so it's something you learn from playing organized basketball at some point in your life.
> 
> edit: http://www.ehow.com/video_2366713_youth-basketball-rules-double-dribble.html
> 
> found a link. makes you feel like a noob watching that video but it says dribbling the ball too high is considered double dribble.
> 
> i shouoldn't have to provide a link. this is something ball players should know.


Where exactly have you been playing to not know such a basic rule? A player can dribble over his/her shoulders and head as long as the dribble is not discontinued. Jason Williams used to high dribble all the time.


----------



## Bogg

The NBA rulebook is silent on this issue(I looked through the 06-07 rulebook online, found through GIS), the closest I could come to a definite answer was on a website for the IAABO basketball official's site for Connecticut.

"Palming or carrying the ball occurs when the ball comes to rest in the player's hand and the player dribbles a second time. There is no restriction as to how high a player may bounce the ball, provided the ball does not come to rest in a player’s hand and the hand stays above the ball."

website link: http://www.iaabo6.org/Interp/2005/misunderstood.htm


----------



## Jamel Irief

c_dog said:


> that's not true. if you played organized basketball you would know so. dribbling over the shoulder, nevermind the head, is illegal, even if you have your hand on top of the ball.
> 
> i don't have links, i just know this from playing ball. it's the same rules in all the leagues i play and nobody ever dribbled the ball over their shoulder in games. it's hardly mentioned in general basketball rules so it's something you learn from playing organized basketball at some point in your life.
> 
> edit: http://www.ehow.com/video_2366713_youth-basketball-rules-double-dribble.html
> 
> found a link. makes you feel like a noob watching that video but it says dribbling the ball too high is considered double dribble.
> 
> i shouoldn't have to provide a link. this is something ball players should know.


So the last two threads I saw you post in on this board you acted like people that disagreed with you were idiots. The ironic thing you were the one that was blatantly wrong the whole time.


----------



## JT

MLKG said:


> As long as your hand stays on top of the ball you can dribble it to the moon.


this was also my thought originally and is once again. yesterday while balling I was called for doing this very thing. my hand was always on top, but I let it go up to my shoulders, so they called carrying and erased my bucket. good to know I was right and can now point to the rulebook as proof.


----------



## ChrisRichards

I dunno, depends on what the NBA stars want to do. Then Stern will change the rules for em so they can do it.


----------



## c_dog

Jamel Irief said:


> So the last two threads I saw you post in on this board you acted like people that disagreed with you were idiots. The ironic thing you were the one that was blatantly wrong the whole time.


the nba could be different(it's a possibility and i wouldn't be surprised if they let this stuff go). all basketball leagues allow a maximum of 5 fouls but the nba allows 6. the nba also plays four 12 minute quarters instead of two 20 minute halves. the nba nowadays allow travelling which they call "two steps to gather yourself". the nba plays with a different set of rules than fiba, college, and what we traditionally would call basketball. just because nba players can get away with dribbling the ball too high doesn't mean you can in your high school or college teams.

of course, the thread starter was giving an example using lamar odom, who was called for dribbling too high, so such rule probably does exist in the nba(whether the refs are consistent enough to call it every time is a different issue). obviously the nba is never consistent with these things, whether it be carrying, travelling, or calling players for fouls and charges. i think you all need to be aware that such a rule exist, that technically you're not allowed to dribble too high in an organized league.

and i honestly couldn't find a link. i did a search on google and that was the one i found so i used it.

i don't believe i'm blatantly wrong, in fact i believe i'm right; if you want to call me "blatantly wrong" you better be able to provide me solid proof. it's the way i was taught to play and honestly high dribbling almost never occurs in real games because players are taught to keep a low dribble.

i'm not calling people idiots, i'm just surprised that so many of you who have watched and play basketball aren't aware of such a rule. don't believe me if you want, but if you ever play in an actual game, you're going to get called.


----------



## bballlife

c_dog said:


> the nba could be different(it's a possibility and i wouldn't be surprised if they let this stuff go). all basketball leagues allow a maximum of 5 fouls but the nba allows 6. the nba also plays four 12 minute quarters instead of two 20 minute halves. the nba nowadays allow travelling which they call "two steps to gather yourself". the nba plays with a different set of rules than fiba, college, and what we traditionally would call basketball. just because nba players can get away with dribbling the ball too high doesn't mean you can in your high school or college teams.
> 
> of course, the thread starter was giving an example using lamar odom, who was called for dribbling too high, so such rule probably does exist in the nba(whether the refs are consistent enough to call it every time is a different issue). obviously the nba is never consistent with these things, whether it be carrying, travelling, or calling players for fouls and charges. i think you all need to be aware that such a rule exist, that technically you're not allowed to dribble too high in an organized league.
> 
> and i honestly couldn't find a link. i did a search on google and that was the one i found so i used it.
> 
> i don't believe i'm blatantly wrong, in fact i believe i'm right; if you want to call me "blatantly wrong" you better be able to provide me solid proof. it's the way i was taught to play and honestly high dribbling almost never occurs in real games because players are taught to keep a low dribble.



No, you're dead wrong. You won't be able to find a link because no such rule exists. You can look in the rule books for youth basketball, H.S., college, NBA... you will not find a rule that states dribbling a certain height automatically warrants a violation. 

I don't think I saw the play mentioned by the op, but Odom was more than likely called for a discontinued dribble. That can occur if you dribble very high and the ball comes to a rest at the peak of the dribble. 




> don't believe me if you want, but if you ever play in an actual game, you're going to get called.


Sorry, not in a game with real referees.


----------



## c_dog

bballlife said:


> No, you're dead wrong. You won't be able to find a link because no such rule exists. You can look in the rule books for youth basketball, H.S., college, NBA... you will not find a rule that states dribbling a certain height automatically warrants a violation.
> 
> I don't think I saw the play mentioned by the op, but Odom was more than likely called for a discontinued dribble. That can occur if you dribble very high and the ball comes to a rest at the peak of the dribble.
> 
> Sorry, not in a game with real referees.


I used to get called for that a lot when playing for my elementary basketball team. never had that problem in high school or varsity because i learned to keep a low dribble by then. so either such a rule does exist or the refs i had to put up with in elementary school were morons. that would be epic failure on the part of vancouver school board.

If someone can find the answer to this myth i would really appreciate it. links, books, any source would work.


----------



## OneBadLT123

I'm kinda with C_dog on this one. All my life I was told/taught over the years that you could not dribble over the shoulders because usually when you dribble that high you have to control the motion of the ball in your hand more so it may just be a carry depending on the action. Not sure if the violation is the dribble over the shoulders, or the fact that your hands position relative to the balls with being on the ball for an extended period of time which may constitute a carry. It never was a problem for me so I guess I didn't pay much attention to it.


----------



## mysterio

Kobe used to dribble over his shoulder regularly (pause at 0:23).


----------



## OneBadLT123

I have never seen that in an NBA game


----------



## Kidd

So you're telling me that if I was standing still at half court dribbling the ball over my shoulders I would be instantly called for carrying? That would never happen.

Thing is, when someone dribbles over their shoulders while running it's hard to keep their hands on top of the ball.



MLKG said:


> As long as your hand stays on top of the ball you can dribble it to the moon.


This.


----------



## Pistol Pete 617

I usually don't care what people write in these things cuz most of the people are clueless, but when I see someone actually correcting someone then people jumping on his back and saying he is wrong.. I stop what I am doing sign up and pick a screen name. If anybody dribbles over there shoulders it is a carry. Just like when someone palms the ball it's a carry.. Then I seen some on write they don't call traveling no more they let them take two steps for whatever he said..I agree they really don't call traveling anymore but you could always take two steps.. actually watch or play a game and see someone goin in for a layup or a dunk.. if you knew how to play basketball you would know when you go up on the right side of the basket you jump off your left foot if your on the left side of the basket you go up on your right foot.....

I'm not gona even start to get into the hop step... but for you ignorant people out there keep your mouth shut and give your thumbs a rest.


----------



## Kreutz35

Bumping a 6 year old thread with your first post. Bold strategy, Cotton.


----------



## e-monk

impressive


----------



## roux

How much digging do you have to do to even find this thread?


----------



## Kreutz35

You seem like a fun guy at parties...


----------



## l0st1

roux said:


> How much digging do you have to do to even find this thread?


This is what I always wonder when this happens. How to these people always find threads that are years old. And most of them never return after the post. Stupid.


----------



## e-monk

google?


----------



## Dissonance

Weiiiird.


----------



## Dornado

Maybe the guy just has a passion for dribbling disputes.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Pistol Pete 617 said:


> I usually don't care what people write in these things cuz most of the people are clueless, but when I see someone actually correcting someone then people jumping on his back and saying he is wrong.. I stop what I am doing sign up and pick a screen name. If anybody dribbles over there shoulders it is a carry. Just like when someone palms the ball it's a carry.. Then I seen some on write they don't call traveling no more they let them take two steps for whatever he said..I agree they really don't call traveling anymore but you could always take two steps.. actually watch or play a game and see someone goin in for a layup or a dunk.. if you knew how to play basketball you would know when you go up on the right side of the basket you jump off your left foot if your on the left side of the basket you go up on your right foot.....
> 
> I'm not gona even start to get into the hop step... but for you ignorant people out there keep your mouth shut and give your thumbs a rest.


You're wrong. Wrong wrong WRONG wrong... Wrong WRONG wrong WRONG.

Just wanted to make that abundantly clear.

http://www.juneau.org/parkrec/adult/documents/2011-12nfhsrulesbook.pdf

National Federation of State High School Associations rulebook. I can't find anything more recent than 11-12, but on their website's page for changes in the rules to more recent additions I see nothing indicating a change in the rules on dribbling a basketball. Just because someone once told you something - does not mean it is right. I'm sure you were informed by some coach, official, or parent that you highly respect. But the fact is that that person was misinformed regarding the rules. Check that rulebook. At a high school level, as has already been mentioned about the college and NBA level... as long as you keep your hand above the ball, you're fine.

It is simply the truth. What you think is true is simply the basketball version of an Old Wives Tale (so... a Real Housewives of Atlanta tale?).


----------



## Aasish

MLKG said:


> As long as your hand stays on top of the ball you can dribble it to the moon.


You are not allowed to dribble past your shoulder. If it goes above shoulder you should let it go before touching it again . That wont be a carry. But as soon as you dribble with your hands on the ball and take it over your shoulder it is a Carry.


----------



## cristiancoolp

Aasish said:


> You are not allowed to dribble past your shoulder. If it goes above the shoulder you should let it go before touching it again. That won't is a carry. But as soon as you dribble with your hands on the ball and take it over your shoulder it is a Carry. Omegle Online


I agree they really don't call traveling anymore but you could always take two steps.. actually watch or play a game and see someone going in for a layup or a dunk.


----------



## arora2deepak

i think the others are right, as long as you keep your hand over the ball and you don't jump, it is fine.  vidmate app instasave.onl


----------

